
Show HN: Search Google from your shell - andrvo
https://github.com/andreivolt/google-search-cli
======
andrvo
Hi HN!

I've been meaning to post this for a while. It's very basic and I have tons of
pending improvements for it, but it's proven useful to me quite a few times,
so... here goes :)

There's another tool in there I called "google-grep", which does (pretty
badly), something I'd like search engines to do, which allow you to easily
search the content of search results the same query, and output a few lines of
context.

